# Borreliose!! wer schützt sich dagegen?



## Beelzebub (21. Mai 2003)

mal eine frage an die franken.da in bayern die  borreliose-gefahr 
ziemlich hoch sein soll frage ich mich ob es nicht sinnvoll ist sich dagegen impfen zu lassen.
zwar sind die besonders gefärdeten gebiete nicht direkt bei uns,
aber man kann sich ja dessen nie sicher sein.ich habe auch persönlich nicht lust im sommer mit langer hose und trikot durch den wald zu radeln.
wie ist eure meinung dazu. sinnvoll ja oder nein?hat sich von euch schon einer dagegen impfen lassen? wenn ja zahlt das die kasse?oder ist das regional abhängig?

gruß alex


----------



## nurichdarf (21. Mai 2003)

Gegen Borreliose gibt es leider keinen Impfschutz. Nur gegen FSME kannst dich schutzimpfen lassen. Die ist aber in franken eher selten, und die Nebenwirkungen der Impfung nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Guckst du hier, habe mir ja mal die Mühe gemacht was darüber zu schreiben


http://www.bike-sport.com/portal/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=23&mode=nested&order=0&thold=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Max (21. Mai 2003)

Ich hab mich schon impfen lassen.
Hat bei mir die Krankenkasse gezahlt.
Ob des bezahlt wird is glaub ich ortsabhängig, aber da unser Gebiet davon betroffen is, zahlt des glaub ich auch bei dir die Kasse. 

@ nurichdarf

Is Borreliose net bei der normalen Zeckenschutzimpfung dabei?


----------



## nurichdarf (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MTB-Max _
> *
> @ nurichdarf
> 
> Is Borreliose net bei der normalen Zeckenschutzimpfung dabei? *



Die Borreliose ist eine bakterielle Erkrankung. FSME wird durch Viren übertragen. 

Es soll in den USA Impfungen gegen Borreliose geben, aber bei uns gibt es mehrere Bakterienstämme, deshalb auch kein Impfstoff. Dafür hilft gegen Borreliose Antibiotika. 

Gegen diese Bakterien schützt aber eine gründliche Kontrolle nach dem Biken. Während die FSME Viren im Speichel der Zecke sind, sind die Bakterien eher im Darmtrakt. Es dauert also in der Regel mehr als 12 Stunden bevor eine Übertragung stattfindet. 

Wichtig ist die Zecke, wenn sie gefunden ist, nicht zu quetschen und nicht zu trietzen, sonst "kotzt" sie alles ins Blut. 

Also, Zecke gefunden, keine Panic. Erst mal gucken was sie ist, Larve, Nymphe, oder eine Alte. Larven und Nymphen kann man mit dem Fingernagel wegschaben wenn sie erst kürzlich zugebissen hat.  

Die grossen bringt man nur mit Pinzette raus. Die beissen sich so tief in die Haut...  

Vorsicht gilt aber, wenn sich der berühmte kreisrote Fleck bildet. 

Nicht zu verwechseln mit der kleinen Rötung am Biss. Die Rötung tritt dann auf einer Fläche von 10 bis 20 cm auf, und das deutet auf eine Infektion hin. Also ab zum Arzt, die Spätfolgen können sehr schlimm sein.


----------



## Diva (21. Mai 2003)

weil mich fast jedes Jahr eine erwischt (und sei es bei den Pinkelpausen beim RR fahren...).
Hatte keine Nebenwirkungen der Impfung bei mir bemerkt.


----------



## Wenkman (21. Mai 2003)

So ein Zufall dieses Thema. Hatte sowieso vor am Montag zum impfen zu gehen, gegen FSME. Hab auch einen Hund, mit dem ich täglich durch die Wiesen streife, da will ich auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

Ist aber interessant, wie die Meinungen allgemein so sind. 

Als ich Anfang der Woche bei meinem Doc angerufen habe, um nach einem Termin zu fragen, sagte mir man, das diese Impfung auf jeden Fall die Krankenkasse übernimmt..

alora bon divertimento

saluti wenkman


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

Gutes Thema, ich persönlich bin auch geimpft, hat damals alles die Krankenkasse bezahlt!
Aber diese Impfung kann schon Nebenwirkungen aufzeigen, nicht jeder verträgt sie einwandfrei, das geht von Schwindel und Übelkeit, bis kreislaufprobleme und so sachen!!

ABER SELTEN, also keine Angst!!


----------



## Rootboy (22. Mai 2003)

gestern war mal wieder  ein Bericht über die Zecken in Bayern auf B3 dran.
Bayern ist nach BW das einzige Land wo man Flächendeckend gegen FSME impft. In Bayern gibts nur noch ganz wenig Flächen wo man FSME frei rumtollen kann und die sind in der nähe von München.
Ausserdem gibts jetzt nen neuen verträglicheren Impfstoff, hab aber keine Ahnung wie der geimpft wird. Beim alten waren ja drei Impfungen nötig um den erwünschten Schutz zu erziehlen.

ICH HASSE ZECKEN


----------



## Dreegbär (22. Mai 2003)

Inr Panikmacher

ich ruf gleich bei meim Doc an und mach nen Termin

*bibber*


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Mai 2003)

*ZECKENALARM!*


----------



## nils (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *Inr Panikmacher
> 
> ich ruf gleich bei meim Doc an und mach nen Termin
> ...



Nu ja, Panik ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber eine hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon bin aber auch gegen FSME geimpft.

Nur für diesen Sommer wird es knapp. Die Erstimpfung umfasst drei Impfungen, die zweite Impfung erfolgt nach ca. 3 Monaten und die Dritte nach weiteren 4-6 Monaten, erst dann ist der volle Impfschutz aufgebaut.

Aber die meisten sieht man noch an den Beinen krabbeln, deshalb bei den Pausen ab und zu kleine schwarze Flecken etwas genauer betrachten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich zwei oder drei Bisse, aber es gab Touren da hab ich jeweils 2-3 noch krabbelnd erwischt (das waren aber auch schmale Trails, bei denen man mit den Beinen durch die Gräser streift).

Zecken gehören aber schon zu den sehr wenigen Lebewesen, die ich persönlich als überflüssig einstufen würde...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ich auch nils Ich auch und deshalb haben wir hier oben in Berlin unsere eigenen methoden  wenn du weist was ich meine.


----------



## nurichdarf (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Aber die meisten sieht man noch an den Beinen krabbeln, deshalb bei den Pausen ab und zu kleine schwarze Flecken etwas genauer betrachten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich zwei oder drei Bisse, aber es gab Touren da hab ich jeweils 2-3 noch krabbelnd erwischt (das waren aber auch schmale Trails, bei denen man mit den Beinen durch die Gräser streift).
> ...



Jetzt würde mich interessieren was du mit den "noch krabbelnden" Zecken gemacht hast.   An strategisch günstige Gräser plaziert, damit sie das nächste Bikerbein leichter finden.  

Oder hast sie mit deinem Reifen überfahren, und tot oder invalide als Abschreckung für die anderen Zecken am Wegesrand deponiert.. 

Ich habe für die "noch krabbelnden" Viecher immer ein Feuerzeug dabei, dann werden sie noch auf der Haut oder den Schuhen geröstet


----------



## Eggbuster (6. Oktober 2003)

hat jemand ne ahnung, was für nebenwirkungen bei einer FSME-Impfung auftreten können ?? vielleicht auch Magen-Darm-Probleme... Magenschmerzen etc... ???


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eggbuster _
> *hat jemand ne ahnung, was für nebenwirkungen bei einer FSME-Impfung auftreten können ?? vielleicht auch Magen-Darm-Probleme... Magenschmerzen etc... ??? *



ich hatte nach der ersten impfung (1990?) für genau einen tag einen grippalen infekt. es gibt jede menge nebenwirkungen, weshalb die impfung nicht unumstritten ist. frag im zweifel deinen arzt.

-tom


----------



## Claudia Pickel (7. Oktober 2003)

hab´ mich auch vor etlichen Jahren mal impfen lassen (damals noch diese Dreifachimpfung, weiß nicht, ob´s die heute auch noch gibt). Nebenwirkung war, dass ich in dem Jahr 3 (!) Zecken hatte, vorher nie einen! Vielleicht war´s auch nur Zufall


----------



## rothrunner (10. Oktober 2003)

Leider ein ernstes Thema !

Ich bin am vorletzten Sonntag eine Tour in Wertheim gefahren. Montagmorgen im Büro bekomme ich plötzlich einen riesen Ellenbogen. Es wurde so schlimm, dass ich meinen Arm nicht mehr bewegen konnte. Ich bin sofort zum Arzt, doch der konnte nichts feststellen. Die Blutwerte waren eine einzige Katastrophe ( Leber, Galle, weiße Blutkörperchen usw... ).5 Tage Penizillin und es wurde nicht besser. Nun sind 12 Tage vergangen und es ist noch immer nicht viel besser. Ich werde gerade auf Borreliose untersucht, doch die Blutwerte gibt es erst am 13.10.03.
 Da geht einem ganz schön der Stift, besonders weil meine Mutter Borreliose hatte und es ihr ein ganzes Jahr richtig dreckig ging. Entzündungen der Gelenke, besonders der Hüftgelenke machten ihr schwer zu schaffen.

Ich hoffe das alles Gut wird und werde mich dann sofort gegen FMSE impfen lassen.
Ich glaube die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht so schlimm wie eine Hirnhautentzündung o.ä. ! Muß aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen !

Zeckenfreies Biken 

Gruß

mr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (10. Oktober 2003)

meine besten genesungswünsche! ich komme aus külsheim, meine ex hat sich da vor 2 jahren eine zecke eingefangen und borreliose bekommen. zum glück konnte es direkt richtig diagnostiziert werden und sie kam mit 14tagen antibiotika und sonnenentzug (wg. überempfindlichkeit bei einnahme von antibiot.) davon. auch hier in mittelfranken kenne ich mehrere leute die borreliose bekommen haben, glücklicherweise auch hier unproblematische krankheitsverläufe dank antibiotikum und richtiger diagnose.

ich denke auch, dass sich die FSME Impfung lohnt, leider gibt es keine gegen borreliose.

grüsse in die heimat
tom


----------



## rothrunner (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo "Nachbar",

vielleicht kennen wir uns sogar ?
Morgen gibt es die Ergebnisse, dann weiß ich mehr !

Sag mal kennst Du Dich im "Schönert" aus ?
Hab mich da schon kräftig verfahren !

Ich habe eine Tour ( für meine geführten Touren ab 2004 "www.biken-wertheim" )Wertheim Römer Steige- Waldenhäuser Steinbruch - alter Handelsweg- Lackenquelle- Schönert - Bronnbach Kloster - Wertheimer Burg geplant. 

Wir könnten doch mal zusammen fahren ( wenn ich wieder fit bin )!

Gruß

mr


----------



## rothrunner (12. Oktober 2003)

...und noch vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche !!


----------



## nils (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rothrunner _
> *Ich glaube die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht so schlimm wie eine Hirnhautentzündung o.ä. ! Muß aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen !
> 
> Zeckenfreies Biken
> ...



Also auch von mir erst mal gute Besserung!

Das mit den Nebenwirkungen ist halt so eine Sache. Ich hatte keine Probleme, aber man sollte schon abwägen, ob die Impfung nötig ist oder nicht. Wenn man allerdings mit dem MTB gerne auf schmalen Wegen unterwegs ist, und dabei viel durchs Gebüsch streift gibt es eigentlich keinen Weg an der Impfung vorbei.

Ich hatte diesen Sommer 1 Biss (aber schnell bemerkt) und ca. 10 noch krabbelnde... Sch*** Viecher


----------



## rothrunner (13. Oktober 2003)

Entwarnung !!!!! 

Lt. Arzt eine Gelenkentzündung. Blut, Eiter usw. in der Elle, deshalb auch die schlechten Blutwerte. Noch gut eine Woche Pause und dann kann ich wieder in den Sattel steigen ( Gott sei Dank !! ).

Und wenn ich wieder fit bin wird geimpft, mir ging ganz schön das Zäpfchen !

Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Zeit


----------



## toldor (14. Oktober 2003)

na dann ist das ja nochmal gut gegangen. trotzdem gute genesung noch!

zu den nebenwirkungen von den impfungen kann ich auch nichts sagen. hatte nämlich keine. finde man sollte die impfung ruhig mitnehmen wenn man schon mit dem bike unterwegs ist. auch wenn hier vielleicht keine "gefährlichen" zecken unterwegs sind, kommt es vielleicht mal vor, dass man in einem gebiet fährt wo die doch "gefährlicher" sind. und genau zu diesem zeitpunkt denkt man doch nicht daran die impfung nachzuholen.


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rothrunner _
> *Hallo "Nachbar",
> 
> vielleicht kennen wir uns sogar ?
> ...



im schönert kenne ich mich mehr oder minder aus, allerdings kenne ich dort keine richtigen singletrails. deine tour hört sich sehr gut an, ich würde mich da gern mal anschliessen, bin allerdings relativ selten im madonnenländle. ich würde dich bei meinem näxten besuch einfach mal per pm kontakten. wohnst du in wertheim?

bis die tage
tom


----------

